# SBI Yuva Debit Card



## Revolution (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,
Wanna know if there is any advantage of SBI Yuva Debit Card over regular sbi debit card ?
Any disadvantage ?
What's the eligibility ?
Can I change from regular debit card to Yuva without any problem ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 11, 2013)

Advantages :
1. It's a VISA Card. So obviously has global usage facility.
2. Every merchant will accept it as it's VISA over the regular Maestro.

Disadvantages / Eligibility : 
1. Issued only if age is below 30. After 30, you won't be able to use the card.

But nowadays, SBI are not issuing Maestro Debit Card. Instead they are giving Silver VISA Debit Card by default.

So if you have old A/c and Maestro Debit Card, just contact your Branch and get the Silver Card instead of Yuva Card.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for reply!
If over age 30 there will be no value then for few years I don't need.
I have old A/C and and Maestro Debit Card.
I think they charge near 150 per year.
Can I get Silver VISA Debit Card without any extra charge ?
Tried Google but could not find any info about this card.
Can you tell me if any advantage or disadvantage over regular old card ?


----------



## baiju (Feb 11, 2013)

Visit your SBI branch and apply for VISA Gold International debit card. The annual fees is Rs.200/- I think. You can keep and use the maestro card also. This card is useful for purchases made in Indian sites only. It didn't work on any foreign sites like amazon.com. amazon will accept this card but cannot debit from the card.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for reply!
> If over age 30 there will be no value then for few years I don't need.
> I have old A/C and and Maestro Debit Card.
> I think they charge near 150 per year.
> ...



It shouldn't be 150, either 50 or 100 max. But honestly, what "advantages" are you expecting?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 11, 2013)

That's right. It's 50/- for ATM Card per year.

Which has been replaced by new Classic / Silver VISA Debit Card nowadays.

The charge for card is 102/year. And card replacement charge is 204/-.

BTW, AFAIK, you have to replace the card if you want to get the new card. You can't keep both the cards. I faced the same issue while getting that new card. So I guess you can't waive off the replacement fees 

Though this thing depends on bank to bank.

And regarding advantages, VISA and Master Card are international cards and accepted globally over local Maestro Card.

For more info visit :: STATE BANK OF INDIA :: Safe Banking With SBI ::. Google won't reveal much as SBI site is not designed for better SEO Manner. They uses frames probably 

Navigate to sbi.co.in > Select Personal Banking from Quick Links (top left) > Services (on left pane) > Card (on left pane) > Debit Card (on left pane).

Everything is mentioned there.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW, AFAIK, you have to replace the card if you want to get the new card. You can't keep both the cards. I faced the same issue while getting that new card. So I guess you can't waive off the replacement fees



You can always get multiple cards for a single account.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^are you sure?if account is in the name of a single person then he/she can only get 1 debit & 1 credit card.he/she can get add-on credit card but not another debit card as far as i know.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for all replies!




krishnandu.sarkar said:


> And regarding advantages, VISA and Master Card are international cards and accepted globally over local Maestro Card.



Locally means only in Kolkata/WB or in India ?
As for international I guess I will never go outside India not even outside WB.
Better I'm gonna try for Credit Card later(when I will get better salary) for PayPal,amazon etc.
And I thinks bank is charging more than 50 may be I have checks ?
Checks totally useless for me still I have not use a single in my life.
Waste.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> You can always get multiple cards for a single account.



IDK. I faced the problem that's why I stated it here. They didn't allowed me to keep both the card. I had to pay replacement fees.



Revolution said:


> Thanks for all replies!
> 
> Locally means only in Kolkata/WB or in India ?
> As for international I guess I will never go outside India not even outside WB.
> ...



Well. As sujay said, why you want to get a VISA / Master Card? If you don't need any, leave it.

Yes, banks charges for checks, if you get check book with above 25 pages. They have some limit for a year I guess too. So check with your branch, why they deducting the amount..!!


----------



## Revolution (Feb 12, 2013)

Yea,I got a check book with  25 pages but never used it yet.
They gave me when I made my A/C.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah. They give 25 Pages Cheque Book by default. And they charge a price anually for Cheque Facility.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^are you sure?if account is in the name of a single person then he/she can only get 1 debit & 1 credit card.he/she can get add-on credit card but not another debit card as far as i know.



I'm sorry, multiple cards can be issued only in case of joint accounts. If in the name of single person, then it has to be specific account such as, defence accounts etc which are eligible for it. I said my earlier statement due to a confusion bank created, damn; it led to issue of 4 cards for one of my account.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 12, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah. They give 25 Pages Cheque Book by default. And they charge a price anually for Cheque Facility.



Check my pass book.
Annual ATM Fees is Rs.100/-.
But,did not seen any Cheque related thing but I'm sure they cut at least 50 per year doesn't matter I use or not.
If Silver VISA Debit Card annual fees 102 then I only have to pay 204 for card replacement and extra Rs.2/- per year more.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2013)

@dashing.sujay,you actually got 4 simultaneously working cards?which bank


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @dashing.sujay,you actually got 4 simultaneously working cards?which bank



1 card in hand, but 4 issued according to bank; SBI, joint account. One card per person is allowed, but I don't know how they issued 4 cards, and I came to know when I contacted CC once to get my card blocked. I was being charged for all those too.


----------

